# Snakes wearing hats



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakes wearing hats - 9GAG

Enjoy a bunch of pics of snakes wearing hats!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay this is a new low for "Reptile discussion" threads.. I think this is best suited for chit chat... MODS????


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2014)

Snowman said:


> I think this is best suited for chit chat... MODS????




I tend to agree. Moved.


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 1, 2014)

A pastie? Really? I can't imagine wanting to ever put a 'hat' on my snakes head, let alone a red sequinned nipple cover with a tassel... 

I think some people should stick to furry friends. My dog loved wearing my scarves, and our grumpy old cat liked my sister dressing him up and pushing him around in a pram. Hated being picked up or 'cuddled' but would jump into the pram and purr madly while she dressed him in my baby clothes. Crazy cat. 

Dogs and cats seem to have much better recognised signs for enjoyment or dislike. If a dog is enjoying something, it's easy to read. Should a cat be unhappy, you soon know all about it! 

I think snakes tolerate people far too well, and as a result people enjoy giving them human traits and emotions. 

The only things I can be sure that my snake 'likes' are: rats, a warm place to sleep after food, and a place to climb when he is ready to be fed again. Anything else is just me projecting human behaviours onto him. 

Anyway that turned into a much bigger post than intended. I just meant to comment on how ridiculous it was to put a burlesque item on a reptiles head lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 1, 2014)

yes... most animals that don't have arms or legs, do not like to have their heads touched or things put on them.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 1, 2014)

Can certainly tell the cobra is annoyed.


----------



## Burnerism (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh lighten up people! Why so serious?! I think it's funny, stupid, but funny!!!


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow come on, seriously? It's not like it's hurting them. You people are way too serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Apr 1, 2014)

Those snakes would be nothing but annoyed and frightened that they have had their heads grabbed and string wrapped around their neck all for the sake of a picture to full peoples internet self esteem. Poor things.


----------



## mikey_mike (Apr 1, 2014)

Are we OK with photo shopped snakes wearing hats then?


----------



## Ellannn (Apr 1, 2014)

The two hognose's are called snowball and sledge and the cobra's name is Kora. 
I follow both of the owners on instagram.


----------



## Burnerism (Apr 2, 2014)

From what I remember only one was strapped around the head (I admit no need for the strap). The rest look like they couldn't give a rats behind. I'm sure your pets don't enjoy been pulled out of the warm cozy enclosure and handled and passed around to your friends or pulled out for photo shoots or living in a plain enclosure with just newspaper and a bowl. I could go on. All the snakes look well cared for plump. Get over it and lighten up. People just love to winge over nothing sometimes. Geeze


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 2, 2014)

Someone with far too much time on their hands I think...

Jamie


----------



## Lawra (Apr 2, 2014)

I remember the pics of reptiles with hats being posted ages ago and found it cute/funny... What I find annoying is sooo many fluff threads from one member. Seriously, stick to Facebook.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lawra said:


> I remember the pics of reptiles with hats being posted ages ago and found it cute/funny... What I find annoying is sooo many fluff threads from one member. Seriously, stick to Facebook.



Haha serious herpers only hey? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Apr 2, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Haha serious herpers only hey? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol nooo shush you


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 2, 2014)

Something about empty vessels comes to mind here...

J


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Empty vessels can only be made more full. Snakes in hats is not my thing but obviously it appeals to some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 2, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Empty vessels can only be made more full. Snakes in hats is not my thing but obviously it appeals to some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For me, anyone who thinks this is funny to do with anything other than another human is a total lightweight, and it absolutely demeans any animal upon which it is inflicted, whether it's a dog, cat or snake. It's fine to let humans humiliate each other, but when it comes to making animals look stupid, I draw the line.

Andy, your suggestion that "empty vessels can only be made more full" means you must be an eternal optimist. It's the same as saying there's no such thing as a stupid question... indeed there is mate, and they're often asked by people who have no business keeping any sort of animal.

The OP has developed an unenviable profile in the short time she's been here.

Jamie


----------



## RedFox (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=1228]Pythoninfinite[/MENTION] so not only are you wary of people giving their pythons weird names but you also have a problem with dressing up and demeaning animals for our own pleasure...


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Andy, your suggestion that "empty vessels can only be made more full" means you must be an eternal optimist. It's the same as saying there's no such thing as a stupid question... indeed there is mate, and they're often asked by people who have no business keeping any sort of animal.
> 
> 
> Jamie


I try to be most of the time Jamie but sometimes it gets the better of me. I too think animals are noble and should be treated as such and that is why the lego hide idea and themed enclosures are not things that I like but each to their own until it effects the welfare of the animal. I do not like the idea of the hats put onto the snakes but think that it would not put any more stress on an animal then excessive holding which seems to what some people like doing also. I am not as passionately against it as you but still on the same side on this one.

Andy


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess so, but the name thing is definitely insignificant compared to making animals look stupid for entertainment. I'm probably an old, conservative (not politically) fuddy-duddy, but stripping grand creatures of their dignity so that some can get a laugh doesn't ever sit well with me.

Jamie


----------



## RedFox (Apr 2, 2014)

I actually don't have too much of a problem if there is a reason behind it. A fairly well known greyhound rehoming organisation dressed up a bunch of greyhounds for a calendar to raise awareness for the breed and show what lovely pets they can make. They received very good feedback as there are a lot of misconceptions about the breed being vicious. 

While it isn't something I would do to my pythons, I don't really like handling them that much either, it does portray snakes as 'cute' and not something to be feared and killed. Maybe a couple of sentences along those lines to accompany the photos would have being nice.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes I have seen it before and no, it is not my thing, but to each their own. I judge it on the degree of discomfort to the animal in preparing it for the photo shoot. The snakes with hats seem much less intrusive than cats, dogs, tigers, bears, racoons etc dressed in human clothes. Is it any worse than placing a pair of red boxing gloves on a kangaroo and promoting that as Australia’s mascot? It may or may not appeal, but with respect to treatment of the animal I doubt it is any more stressful than au naturel photo shoots. 

With regards to the comment made about the cobra, the erect fore body and flared hood is indicative of the photographer or handler producing a defensive response in the snake, not the fact that has previously had a small light weight object stuck on its head. If the object was its primary focus of concern it would crawl into a crevice to dislodge it. 

*MissDangerous*, I thank you for elucidating the nature of the tasselled red sequins. I would not have picked it myself - perhaps best put down to simply gender difference.... 

Blue


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 3, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Yes I have seen it before and no, it is not my thing, but to each their own. I judge it on the degree of discomfort to the animal in preparing it for the photo shoot. The snakes with hats seem much less intrusive than cats, dogs, tigers, bears, racoons etc dressed in human clothes. Is it any worse than placing a pair of red boxing gloves on a kangaroo and promoting that as Australia’s mascot? It may or may not appeal, but with respect to treatment of the animal I doubt it is any more stressful than au naturel photo shoots.
> 
> With regards to the comment made about the cobra, the erect fore body and flared hood is indicative of the photographer or handler producing a defensive response in the snake, not the fact that has previously had a small light weight object stuck on its head. If the object was its primary focus of concern it would crawl into a crevice to dislodge it.
> 
> ...



Mike, it doesn't much matter whether it's better or worse than a kangaroo with boxing gloves or any of the other examples you offer, it still demeans the animals in question.

Jamie


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Mike, it doesn't much matter whether it's better or worse than a kangaroo with boxing gloves or any of the other examples you offer, it still demeans the animals in question.
> 
> Jamie



I cant help but question the IQ of people that find humiliating and dressing up animals for entertainment amusing... I guess I have a preference for more thought provoking humour.

Anyone who thinks that putting something on a snakes head and photographing it, causes no more discomfort than any other photo shoot with a snake either has no experience or can not read a snakes body language.

When gripped behind the head or by the head a snake is quite defenceless against any predator. They are well aware of this and do not like anything touching their heads. When bitting is your only real defence, you can understand why they have that instinct.

This thread doesn't bother me. I just didn't believe it should be included in the "Reptile discussion" category.

Some people keep snakes as toys others keep them to learn about the fascinating biological creatures that they are. No doubt you can learn a lot about someone with the way they treat animals and the respect and empathy they have for them....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 3, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Yes I have seen it before and no, it is not my thing, but to each their own. I judge it on the degree of discomfort to the animal in preparing it for the photo shoot. The snakes with hats seem much less intrusive than cats, dogs, tigers, bears, racoons etc dressed in human clothes. Is it any worse than placing a pair of red boxing gloves on a kangaroo and promoting that as Australia’s mascot? It may or may not appeal, but with respect to treatment of the animal I doubt it is any more stressful than au naturel photo shoots.
> 
> With regards to the comment made about the cobra, the erect fore body and flared hood is indicative of the photographer or handler producing a defensive response in the snake, not the fact that has previously had a small light weight object stuck on its head. If the object was its primary focus of concern it would crawl into a crevice to dislodge it.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that you are able to describe the Cobra scenario in such detail Mike, and that you know so much about Cobra behaviour and what it would do if it was stressed. Have you ever kept a Cobra, or kept and handled snakes in any numbers? Your assessment of what a stressed snake would do to remove an object someone had placed on its head supposes far more intelligence than most snakes would have when placed in a stressful situation.

Jamie


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 3, 2014)

You have to admit the hog nose pictures are pretty funny


----------



## Classabear (Apr 3, 2014)

This is really stupid... just for thinking snakes in hats is cute, does not say anything about a persons intelligence... If anything, it says the person has more of a sense of humor. I really doubt this is doing much stress to the snakes, with the exception of the one with the strap. there is an extremely light weight object sitting on their head... that is all... no different to maybe a person touching the head of a snake.. and im sure these people dont dress up their snakes every day.. it was most likely for 1 photo.. it isnt cruelty in any way. I respect people have different ways to view it this, but some of you are just taking this way too seriously. Lighten up... and no, it's not humiliating the animal... As for the comment about my snakes, names, I named them that not to 'humiliate them'. A more humiliating name to me would be something along the lines of 'Sir Snake' or 'stripe'. I am allowed to call my snakes whatever I please, and require no comments or opinions on what I name them. how rude.

As for everything else, most the people on this forum are far too serious and cruel. People all have different ways of living, and some people like things other people dont like.This forum is meant to help support newbies like me and give them helpful advice, but instead most of you have come across as judgmental, biased jerks. This forum was not to be used to criticize people for the names they give their snakes and the species of gecko they keep. 

There are only a handful of people on this forum willing to help, and thank you to them.

- - - Updated - - -

Another add on:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/hats-snakes-lmao-31762/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/snakes-hats-210257/

2 threads on this same forum of the same topic. I don't see anybody complaining back then. I think this is just an unfortunate time to have signed up to this forum.


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 3, 2014)

So your saying sir hiss is a cruel name


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2014)

In all fairness the majority of the posters on the first thread were against it and the second thread has a handful of posters only. Like I said not my thing but each to their own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classabear (Apr 3, 2014)

dragondragon said:


> So your saying sir hiss is a cruel name



I didn't say that. I'm saying if the names I call my snake are 'embarrassing' then what would tht make a name like 'sir hiss'? ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2014)

What was the other thread?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Jamie*, I am surprised by your reply. Fish will rub their body against a rock to try and get reduce or get rid of something on it that is irritating them. Does that suppose fish as “far more intelligence than most snakes would have when placed in a stressful situation.” My description of the cobra’s stance is hardly “detailed” and in addition to those I have seen in zoos, on visual media and read about, I spent some time discussing their reactions with Longqi in Bali, who kindly demonstrated with wild caught specimens, including a rather delightful leucistic form. 

The statement about how it might attempt to dislodge the hat was meant to be general and not so specific. My error in trying to illustrate clearly the point I was endeavouring to make. I have seen a large Cunningham Skink dislodge a smaller one from its shoulders by crawling into a narrow ledge and immediately returning. No doubt that was in the back of my mind at the time. I have also a snake with another snake biting its jaw, angling its head and dragging backwards in an apparent attempt to dislodge the offender. Irrespective of that error it does not invalidate what I was saying about the snake’s posture in relation to the comments made in Posts No. 5 & 6. It was meant to be a minor correction.


This discussion is about value judgements. Depending on one’s values the photos might be seen as incongruous and therefore inappropriate. Alternatively, juxtaposition is an often used source of humour and so the photos may be seen as funny or cute and acceptable. The values relating to an individual’s perspective on the topic at hand are what should be at the core of such a discussion. However, do not expect confluence as values by their very nature are complex and individually formed.

Blue


----------



## RedFox (Apr 4, 2014)

[MENTION=39861]Classabear[/MENTION] the comment I made about names, was referring to one of pythoninifinite's previous comments, a bit of a pot stir but definitely not aimed at you and your pets. 

As seen on the current reptile name thread and previous threads lots of people choose to name their reptiles lots of different names. As I said in your previous thread some of mine have 'weird' names. Your coastals are just that, yours, why not give them names if that makes you happy. 

You are right about the hats probably causing no more terror than a person touching their head. Snakes really don't like it when their heads are touched for reasons described in previous posts and should only be done if really necessary, eg, bad shed, assist or force feeding. They do not 'get used' to it although some are more tolerant than others.

People on here aren't trying to be cruel or mean, we all love reptiles and all replies are posted with the animals best interests at heart. Sometimes this can can across harsh.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

Classabear said:


> I really doubt this is doing much stress to the snakes, with the exception of the one with the strap. there is an extremely light weight object sitting on their head... that is all... no different to maybe a person touching the head of a snake.



I love that with your days/weeks of experience you are able to state this with the utmost certainty. At the end of the day snakes don't like being touched on the head - period - for the reasons stated previously by others. 

This forum is not just to help newbies. Forums allow people with a common interest to connect in one place dedicated to the topic and in this case it's Australian reptiles. We're not your personal encyclopaedias and this is still the internet - it's a jungle out there!

Posting several threads a day about fluff is one way to ensure anything you spout gets jumped on - but of course that's just my opinion 

PS See what your quick forum search found? Previous threads on the exact same topic! For future reference: do a search first and either 

1) learn from what was posted and not post yourself
2) bump the thread with your input/question
3) if thread is closed, request it to be opened
4) ask specific members via PM about their posts in the thread, quoting source so they aren't confused

VERY LAST OPTION 

5) start a new thread about it and reference previous threads and give as much info as possible so you don't look like a fool


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2014)

Well done Lawra, I like a post that is succinct and tells it like it is. You did omit the grumpy old buggers making a mountain out of a molehill because they are bored and puerile rubbish annoys them but hey I've done that for you


----------



## Lawra (Apr 4, 2014)

Darlyn said:


> Well done Lawra, I like a post that is succinct and tells it like it is. You did omit the grumpy old buggers making a mountain out of a molehill because they are bored and puerile rubbish annoys them but hey I've done that for you



Thank you kindly Darlyn  You are too kind.

I glossed over the grumpy old buggers as I fear I am becoming one of them - minus the mountains of knowledge. I am bored with repetitive posts and am looking for topics to spark intrigue whilst trying to sort through the (for lack of better word) fluff.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 4, 2014)

TBH I'm grumpy because I posted about the death of Blondie (the original albino Darwin) and there was no discussion meanwhile over here snakes with hats is more worthy. Guess I'm jealous.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Lawra,* Rule 6 aside, I believe that some things are probably better done by PM. By being openly judgmental of others in the public arena of the forum, it creates an adversarial situation where acceptance of defeat and loss of face are required to achieve change. If your motivation was other than achieving change then perhaps you chose appropriately.

A negative of tackling a perceived issue in the public arena is that you leave yourself open to scrutiny with respect to what you have said. For example, I had a quick look through the last dozen threads you have started. There are a number where use of existing information in APS would have answered all the questions you had and more. There is one that “amused you so you had to share”, another that was “so cool you just had to share”. One of those got the grand total of one response. 

What was most telling was a thread titled “What the???” with a photo of one man walking two dogs on leashes greeting another “walking” two really huge pythons or boas also on leashes. Idealistically I find it much more difficult to accept this mimicry of everyday life as having some humour to it than I do with the obvious dressing up for the camera of placing hats on snakes. This is my considered opinion but I do acknowledge that this an only an opinion.


*The Hats.* There is a biological phenomena known as Sensory Adaptation in which there is a change in the excitability of the sense organs as a result of continuous stimulation such that a more intense stimulus is required. For example, if you have an object in contact with your skin, initially the touch receptors fire off but after a short while they stop. It requires greater pressure in the same spot to make them fire or movement of the object to an area not previously in contact. I was thankful of sensory adaptation as a kid when I had clean out the chook/duck pen. For most hat styles used it wuld not have taken long for the snake to adapt to the hat and not be influenced by it. 

Blue


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think this thread is getting out of hand from both sides of the argument. I think that we can all agree that it is for some and not others and probably leave it at that as there is no real need to prove ourselves over a fairly trivial thing.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *Lawra,* Rule 6 aside, I believe that some things are probably better done by PM. By being openly judgmental of others in the public arena of the forum, it creates an adversarial situation where acceptance of defeat and loss of face are required to achieve change. If your motivation was other than achieving change then perhaps you chose appropriately.
> 
> A negative of tackling a perceived issue in the public arena is that you leave yourself open to scrutiny with respect to what you have said. For example, I had a quick look through the last dozen threads you have started. There are a number where use of existing information in APS would have answered all the questions you had and more. There is one that “amused you so you had to share”, another that was “so cool you just had to share”. One of those got the grand total of one response.
> 
> ...



Perhaps also better suited to PM Mike. You are clearly being judge mental yourself ?!
The girl gave some good advice and advice she learnt the hard way on this forum through experience.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 4, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *
> 
> The Hats. There is a biological phenomena known as Sensory Adaptation in which there is a change in the excitability of the sense organs as a result of continuous stimulation such that a more intense stimulus is required. For example, if you have an object in contact with your skin, initially the touch receptors fire off but after a short while they stop. It requires greater pressure in the same spot to make them fire or movement of the object to an area not previously in contact. I was thankful of sensory adaptation as a kid when I had clean out the chook/duck pen. For most hat styles used it wuld not have taken long for the snake to adapt to the hat and not be influenced by it.
> 
> ...


*

Mike, your intellectualising of the issue simply misses my point, which is a philosophical one, just my point of view, and it pertains to the values of the people who find that making animals look stupid is funny. It is just my point of view, and doesn't need paragraphs of waffle to justify your own stance.

As far a Classabear's comments go, she's also entirely missed the point I was making. But that doesn't surprise me...

Jamie*


----------



## Classabear (Apr 4, 2014)

Lawra said:


> I love that with your days/weeks of experience you are able to state this with the utmost certainty. At the end of the day snakes don't like being touched on the head - period - for the reasons stated previously by others.
> 
> This forum is not just to help newbies. Forums allow people with a common interest to connect in one place dedicated to the topic and in this case it's Australian reptiles. We're not your personal encyclopaedias and this is still the internet - it's a jungle out there!
> 
> ...



First off, I didn't search the forum, it came up in related search. 

And I think most my info was just common sense. My snakes are used to being touched on my head from their previous owner and they don't mind it. And I know that statement may be invalid because 'your only a newbie, you wouldn't possibly know how to understand a snakes feelings'

Perhaps one of the reasons I post such seemingly uninteresting threads is because I have literally nobody else in my circle to educate me about any kind of reptile at all. I'm absolutely on my own, an these seemingly pointless questions actually help me out. Other pointless threads such as this one were meant to lighten the mood between me and the group of people on here that chose to ruin every thread I post regardless whether it is a pointless question or not, but it's apparent it's done the absolute opposite. Thanks. You have made me not want to be part of the reptile community at all, and I bet you are quite pleased with yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think this thread is getting out of hand from both sides of the argument. I think that we can all agree that it is for some and not others and probably leave it at that as there is no real need to prove ourselves over a fairly trivial thing.




Yep. I think that's enough. Thread will remain open for now, but if you have nothing nice/positive to add, please don't post it.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 4, 2014)

*For Classabear*

Classabear, I understand fully your difficulty in finding a network of peers who share your interest in snakes. Many of us have spent years in a similar situation, especially before the internet offered opportunities such as this to connect with fellow keepers. A good thing about the internet is that it can bring to you information which can be helpful, and connect you to others who share your interest. You will have seen that there quite a few members here who spend a great deal (too much!) time offering advice to new keepers. I probably put in at least two hours a day here seeing where I might be able to help. Sometimes I can be blunt, as I have been with you. I apologise for that.

One of the difficulties here however, is that there is such a mix of backgrounds between members, and the reptile-keeping business has been a very recent & rapidly growing phenomenon, that there can be a clash of ideologies. Like a few of the "grumpy old buggers" here, my interest in reptiles began way back when captive breeding was not routine, breeders and pet-shops selling reptiles didn't exist, and the only information on snakes was in Pommy books about Grass Snakes and Adders. If we wanted to keep snakes we had to go out into the bush and catch our own. This activity naturally lead to a great deal of learning as we honed our skills and learnt more about our quarry. So... many of the old-timers like me find it difficult to separate snakes from the natural world, and our perceptions/beliefs/understanding of these creatures differs hugely from those of the younger keepers who have easy access to all sorts of snakes now and who in all probability, have never seen a snake in its natural context. We see them through different eyes.

This is what causes some of us to be judgemental when the objects of our interest appear to be treated with frivolity or disrespect by people, especially new keepers, who don't understand them the way we do... maybe that's our problem as much as yours - perhaps we need to move with the times (but in saying that, I'd NEVER find putting hats on snakes worthy of a laugh - that's a bridge too far for me...).

All I'm saying really is that there is a lot to learn here on APS, if you approach it in a different manner, you'll probably find that you'll gain a great deal of insight into reptiles. It may not seem like it, but I actually put a great deal of thought into what I'm going to post, if it's necessary, and how it will look before I press the submit button - if I have a strong opinion about something I make sure I have my defences or justification ready. If I'm demonstrably wrong about something, I'll apologise.

I think it would be a mistake to throw the baby out with the bathwater...

Jamie


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2014)

OP has requested their account be suspended, so thread is now closed. 

Members wishing to continue their discussion may do so via PM.


----------

